# اختبار شبكه مكافحه الحريق



## hf m7md (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
كنت حابب اعرف من اخوانى المهندسين طريقه عمل اختبار لشبكه اطفاء الحريق بالمياه حيث اننى نفذت شبكه مكافحه حريق والاختبار على الابواب.

يعنى هنفتح zone valve ونشوف لو اى حاجه من fittings فيها تسريب ولا لا؟
هل دا الاختبار ولا فى حاجه تانى وايه هى خطوات الاختبار

شكرا للرد:31:


----------



## metho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الاختبار الصحيح هو ضغط المنظومها كلها تحت ضغط 14 الى 15 بار وترك المنظومة لمدة يوم تحت الضغط ونراقب التسرب


----------



## toktok66 (16 أكتوبر 2011)

metho قال:


> الاختبار الصحيح هو ضغط المنظومها كلها تحت ضغط 14 الى 15 بار وترك المنظومة لمدة يوم تحت الضغط ونراقب التسرب


 
تحياتي
من اين لك بهذا الكلام يا استاذي الفاضل؟!!! --- يوم كامل--- 15 بار !!!!

انصحك افتح على NFPA وابحث عن كلمه test واعرف الحقيقه 
ستجد ان اليوم اصبح ساعتين
وان ضغط 15 بار اصبح 13,8بار!!!


----------



## mohamed mech (16 أكتوبر 2011)

toktok66 قال:


> تحياتي
> من اين لك بهذا الكلام يا استاذي الفاضل؟!!! --- يوم كامل--- 15 بار !!!!
> 
> انصحك افتح على NFPA وابحث عن كلمه test واعرف الحقيقه
> ...


تمام
13,8 بار اللى هو 200 psi 
او مرة و نصف ضغط التشغيل ايهما اكبر
و ساعين بدون ادنى نسبة تسريب مسموحة


----------



## metho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

وماهي المشكلة اذا ضغطنا المنظومة بال14 فرق 0.3 بار ليس بالفرق الكبير من الناحية العملية ورجاءا كلامك خل لايكون بي نوع من الاستفزاز فهذا الكلام من السلامة العامة للشروط والمواصفات العراقية للحريق


----------



## hf m7md (26 أكتوبر 2011)

انا اولا مشكور على الرد 
ثانيا الحمد لله تم الاختبار والحمد لله تمام التمام ولكن حابب اسأل سؤال كمان لو حدث تسريب طبعا بنقفل الشبكه ونعالج التسريب ونختبر تانى وهكذا؟؟؟


----------



## طارق العكل (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخوانى اريد ان اعرف ان كان هناك حد مسموح لهبوط الضغط اثناء الاختبار لشبكة الحريق ام لا واذا كان هناك حد لهبوط الضغط ارجو من الخوة تزويدى بالمعلومات


----------



## م/محمد هندى (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fayek9 (11 يونيو 2014)

ضغط الاختبار هو 200 PSI أو 1.5 working pressure ايهما أكبر لمدة ساعتين بنسبه هبوط فى الضغط مسموحة موجب أو سالب 5 PSI


----------



## drmady (5 نوفمبر 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> ضغط الاختبار هو 200 PSI أو 1.5 working pressure ايهما أكبر لمدة ساعتين بنسبه هبوط فى الضغط مسموحة موجب أو سالب 5 PSI




بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم المهندس فايق ، وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك وبعلمك . وارجوا من حضرتك لو تكرمت ترفق لى نموذج اقدر اسلمة للاستشاري لاجراء الاختبار ويكون مزود بالمراجع اللى حضرتك استخدمتها فى عمل Testing Procedure

​وقد كتبت موضوع سابق فى الملتقي لافادتي فى مثل هذه النقطة ، مرفق الموضع 

اخواني الاعزاء عمالقة المنتدي اصحاب الخبرة ، برجاء من لدية الافادة فى موضوع تسليم وفحص دائرة اطفاء الحريق طبقا NFPA13 ان يفيدنى في ذلك مع ذكر الدليل او مثال على ذلك Testing Procedure ​وبارك الله فيكم جميعا،،،

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t448032.html​


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

